# Transducer mount on 17 Pathfinder



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Has anybody figured out a grand solution? I'm in the market for a GPS/fishfinder unit and wondering how to mount the transducer


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I came across this pic. What do you guys think of this location? I've seen this on a couple while I was searching on the web.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

anybody....


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

That's exactly where mine sits. It was really the only place it would fit. Works fine as long as the motor isn't in gear-good luck reading any sort of bottom then, but it still gives accurate depth readings. It's not a major issue for me since I can usually see bottom anyway.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

SomaliPirate said:


> That's exactly where mine sits. It was really the only place it would fit. Works fine as long as the motor isn't in gear-good luck reading any sort of bottom then, but it still gives accurate depth readings. It's not a major issue for me since I can usually see bottom anyway.


Thanks. That's my fear. I might go that route for now and save up for a good true thru hull. As you well know, there's not much reachable space to do that either. I'd really like to be able to use it when looking for little pieces of structure inshore, channel edges for grouper trolling, locating schools of pomps, etc.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

A through hull might work if you offset it. That glorious tunnel takes up a lot of room!


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

get a thru hull transducer and 4200 it to either side of the tunnel by the bilge pumps, problem solved. My reads bottom with no issue


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

View attachment 5538

I used a delrin plate epoxied to hull with an adjustable mounting bracket.
I don't remember the mfg right off hand but could try to find them if needed.
If your transducer has a flat bottom, Swaddict has the best idea of mounting in sump with bilge pump. I have one there from old depth finder that worked but it won't work with my new one.

BUT I can not tell you how well this adjustable rig works yet as weather has been crappy here and I haven't had a chance to try it out.


----------

